# Gen 4 Recoil Spring Assy. Exchange Program



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> GLOCK Inc. is voluntarily exchanging the recoil spring assembly (RSA) on its *new Gen4 pistols* (with the exception of G26 and G27 models). GLOCK has developed a new design to the recoil spring assemblies on its Gen4 pistols to replace several variations that are functioning in the market today. As part of the company's commitment to perfection, we are voluntarily exchanging the existing RSA in order to ensure our products perform up to GLOCK's stringent standards.
> 
> GLOCK is replacing the RSA in all Gen4s sold before July 22, 2011 at no cost. Please complete the following procedure to receive a new RSA. The RSA can safely and simply be swapped out using normal field stripping protocols. If you have additional questions, please contact GLOCK at 1-877-745-8523 with your serial number and model number.


See link below for more details.

Recoil Spring Exchange Program | GLOCK USA

If you've had issues with your Gen4, this may be a good fix for you. We have an early Gen4 Glock 19 that needed a different spring and will be getting one of these new ones. FWIW Our problems were fixed by an aftermarket spring from Glockmeister.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Got mine a couple of months ago, and it works just fine. (of course, the original one did as well)


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

My Gen4 17 has all the updated parts. Mine was made in Austria. fwiw I bought the 17 last March 2015.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Recoil spring guides: I swapped shortly after getting my pre-owned G-23.4, As I recall it was exchange. The old guides were kinda spindly. My 23 is probably like everybody else's. Runs great with either guide. Also, sent along were the missing backstraps. The gun is one of my keepers.


----------

